# The last puppy... waiting to be picked up



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We are going to pick him up this week. His sisters left this weekend. Now he is the lone puppy... enjoying the WHOLE bed.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor adorable puppy waiting to go home! <3. I saw his sister flying home on FB!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

So sweet❣Can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

He’s going to be so happy to see you, his new playmates!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

Congratulations! He's adorable.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Got a concerned call from the breeder last night. He has become super-needy. She ran out to do an errand and was gone less than an hour. When she came back, he had chewed all the hair off of one ankle. Oh boy. 

Between getting scabies and his sisters leaving, he doesn't want to be left alone and he doesn't want to be in his ex-pen. The poor breeder - "I just wanted to prepare you for the next few weeks. He is going to be a 'special needs' puppy for a while." Oh boy. I forsee a wild ride ahead.

AND... the scabies left him bald spots and dandruff. So we are getting a cute, semi-fluffy puppy. lol.


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Almost all puppies have special needs at the start, but usually nothing serious, or unusual.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

He looks just precious! It would be difficult not to give that cutie lot's of attention. 😊


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Got him home. He pooped in crate before we even got out of driveway and slept ALMOST all the way home. 1/4 mile from home he threw up on his snuggle granny blankie. I had to get him a bath immediately. Poor little guy. No wonder why he is passed out in his ex-pen.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Glad he is home. Good luck for a peaceful night one!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

At least he's with his family now, he'll figure out how much he's loved soon enough! I think he's going to end up being a snuggle bug💜


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

So happy for you, Pam and fam! The end of the long wait! Looking forward to hearing your stories and seeing your pictures! :flypig:


----------



## Mama Mills (Jul 5, 2020)

So exciting!! I hope things start mellowing out for him now that’s he’s home and can settle in.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Congrats! Does this little cutie have a name?


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We have settled on FEZZIK. I secretly still want Pippin but the hubby introduced him via zoom to all of his coworkers as Fezzik. "Sweetie, we can't change it now. How will I explain it?"

And he is already starting to hump. sigh... I would have thought 10 weeks is a little young.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! Boys will be boys! That's what got his teenage dad in trouble!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

krandall said:


> LOL! Boys will be boys! That's what got his teenage dad in trouble!


And sometimes girls will be boys! I had to remove all of Molly's larger stuffed toys because she would not stop humping them!


----------



## JaJa (Jun 28, 2020)

It's never too early to hump! Just like Molly, my neighbors "princess" humped the heck out of my life sized stuff lab. Every dog that came into our house humped it so I had to move "her" to higher ground😆


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

morriscsps said:


> We have settled on FEZZIK. I secretly still want Pippin but the hubby introduced him via zoom to all of his coworkers as Fezzik. "Sweetie, we can't change it now. How will I explain it?"
> 
> And he is already starting to hump. sigh... I would have thought 10 weeks is a little young.


LOL My Goobs started to hump as well. It's kinda cute, we call his bear Humpy :grin2:


----------

